
Posix Abstractions in Modern Operating Systems: Old, New, and Missing [pdf] - bshanks
https://roxanageambasu.github.io/publications/eurosys2016posix.pdf
======
bshanks
By way of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11791636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11791636)

